# San Francisco Support Group



## ralphinsanfran (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I wanted to see if I could arrange a SF support group that we could meet on a semi-regular basis. Please let me know if you're interested. Email me below and remove the obvious to actually get in touch with me 

[email protected]

Thanks,

Ralph


----------

